# Deutscher Computerspielpreis: Heute Abend Verleihung in Berlin - PC Games ist live dabei



## Petra_Froehlich (26. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deutscher Computerspielpreis: Heute Abend Verleihung in Berlin - PC Games ist live dabei* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deutscher Computerspielpreis: Heute Abend Verleihung in Berlin - PC Games ist live dabei


----------



## Exar-K (26. April 2012)

Welche Witzverleihung war das eigentlich nochmal mit dieser lächerlichen Farce, als irgendein Anno-Teil nachträglich in der International-Kategorie nachnominiert wurde, damit keins der bösen "Killerspiele" den Preis bekommt?
War das diese Veranstaltung hier?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Welche Witzverleihung war das eigentlich nochmal mit dieser lächerlichen Farce, als irgendein Anno-Teil nachträglich in der International-Kategorie nachnominiert wurde, damit keins der bösen "Killerspiele" den Preis bekommt?
> War das diese Veranstaltung hier?


Jepp, ich glaub das war genau DIESE !


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

Warum hat der beliebteste und beste Moderator, ich, keine Einladung bekommen? Ich hätte auch Mothmann im rosa Tütü mitgenommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum hat der beliebteste und beste Moderator, ich, keine Einladung bekommen? Ich hätte auch Mothmann im rosa Tütü mitgenommen.


Uhhhhhh.... Das stinkt aber mächtig nach Eigenlob ! 

(Bevor es wieder missverstanden wird: Dies war KEINE Beleidung. Nur ein kleiner Seitenhieb !)


----------



## Rabowke (26. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Uhhhhhh.... Das stinkt aber mächtig nach Eigenlob !
> 
> (Bevor es wieder missverstanden wird: Dies war KEINE Beleidung. Nur ein kleiner Seitenhieb !)


Wenn ich solche Zeilen schreibe, dann 

1. erwarte ich Reaktionen
2. war das nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, andere User wissen das bzw. unsere Mods kennen meine internen Kommentare.  

Am Alexanderplatz gg.über dem Fernsehturm ... und wo da genau? Vllt. hab ich es ja nur überlesen, aber mir fällt da nur das SAS Radisson Hotel ad hoc ein?! Wer von pcg.de ist denn da? 

Wäre Burtchen noch bei Computec, dann hätte man sich da bestimmt auf ein Bier treffen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wäre Burtchen noch bei Computec, dann hätte man sich da bestimmt auf ein Bier treffen können.


Vielleicht wirst du auch Zeuge einer Protest-Gruppierung, die sich vor der Preisverleihung versammelt und gegen den CDU/CSU-Kommentar zu "Crysis 2" stellt.
Ist zwar kein vollwertiger Ersatz fürs Burtchenbier, aber könnte durchaus spaßig sein.


----------



## Exar-K (26. April 2012)

Macht aber Fotos im rosa Tütü von euch und schreibt dann eine Usernews. Das könnte der Renner werden hier.


----------



## HOTBLACK (26. April 2012)

Ein Livestream von der Sause wäre nicht schlecht. Würde gerne mal sehen wie es da so abgeht.


----------



## Mothman (26. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum hat der beliebteste und beste Moderator, ich, keine Einladung bekommen? Ich hätte auch Mothmann im rosa Tütü mitgenommen.


Schade, dabei wollte ich doch wenigstens heute mal etwas Anderes tragen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Was mich nervt, dass da Adventure fast immer in Kategorien wie Kinder- und Jugendspiele gesteckt werden. So als wären das nur Spiele für (kleine) Kinder 

Und zum Preis: Wie hatte das mal jemand in einem Forum genannt:"Gegenseitiges Eierschaukeln."  Ich glaube, das trifft es ganz gut


----------



## Michalek007 (26. April 2012)

"Wir melden uns in wenigen Augenblicken direkt von roten Teppich "


----------



## X3niC (26. April 2012)

Habt ihr iwie n livesteam:-/ Find keinen


----------



## Mothman (26. April 2012)

> Schönen guten Abend aus der Hauptstadt!


Ebenso. 

Bei mir lädt nichts...ist es noch nicht soweit?^^

EDIT:
Lädt doch...lol, ich hab nicht richtig gelesen und dachte es ist ein Live--Video-Stream.^^


----------



## billy336 (26. April 2012)

schade dass man keine kommis im blog schreiben kann


----------



## Michalek007 (26. April 2012)

X3niC schrieb:


> Habt ihr iwie n livesteam:-/ Find keinen


 
Ist nur ein Live-*Blog*


----------



## Schalkmund (26. April 2012)

1012roht schrieb:


> wie ich den mario schon hasse. fand ich schon immer doof. selbst als ich noch jung war. da fand ich sonic cooler, oder comander keen. mario... pffff. völlig überbewertet.


 Tja Mario ist einfach zeitlos uncool und vielleicht ist er deshalb auch noch immer so beliebt, im Gegensatz zu Sonic der danach designed wurde was Kinder der frühen 90er Jahre als cool empfanden. In Punkto gameplay hat Mario Sonic und Keen eh immer haushoch geschlagen. Keen gibt es schon lange nicht mehr und für Sonic wäre der Ruhestand besser gewesen. Was bleibt ist Mario der immer noch Qualität liefert und mittlerweile vermutlich die bekannteste Ikone der Videospielgeschichte ist, weil jedes Kind mit ihm aufwächst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Freut mich für Daedalic, sie machen ja auch die besten Adventure. Und gerade im Adventurebereich sind die deutschen Firmen echt gut, da kommen einige gute Spiele.


----------



## lars9401 (26. April 2012)

Crysis 2 hat den Preis bestimmt nur bekommen, weil vorher so ein Theater drum gemacht wurde. Sonst wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Crysis 2 - Hrhrhr da werden sich jetzt einige bei der CDU/CSU sicher von der nächsten Brücke schmeißen.


----------



## tommy1977 (26. April 2012)

Crysis 2...das ist mal ein Zeichen!


----------



## Fyrex (26. April 2012)

Gratulation an Crytek!


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. April 2012)

"Politiker aus der Jury liegen sich in den Armen..." 
Warum das den? Aus Freude oder Verzweiflung?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (26. April 2012)

Freut mich für Crytek.
Sie haben es sich verdient


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2012)

Für die Spielebranche in Deutschland ist das ein echter Meilenstein. Wenn so ein Spiel, welches vorher von manchen (Politikern) als Böse und gewaltätigmachend angesehen wurde, den Titel gewinnt, dann könnte das für mehr Akzeptanz solcher Spiele und dem Medium Computerspiele in Deutschland führen. Hoffen wir, dass die Tendenz in diese Richtung weitergeht.


----------



## Enisra (26. April 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was mich nervt, dass da Adventure fast immer in Kategorien wie Kinder- und Jugendspiele gesteckt werden. So als wären das nur Spiele für (kleine) Kinder


 
ja, die meisten Adventures sind ja eher so free for all ages, was in einer passenden Übersetzung eigentlich auch ein besserer Titel für die Kategorie wäre, so wie Mensch ärger dich nicht oder Pixar-Filme
So wirkt das eher reichtlich komisch und deplaziert, so was in die Auswahl vom Kinderspiel des Jahres gehört

hm nja, und Crysis wird die Populisten von den Schwarzkitteln bestimmt so ärgern, dass die jetzt erster mal auf den Schiessstand gehen um Dampf abzulassen *hust*


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. April 2012)

Das "böse" Spiel hat verdient gewonnen  Gratz an Crytek - ihr habt nen wirklich tolles Spiel abgeliefert. Gratz auch an die Jury, die sich nicht von den Unkenrufen von Seiten weniger Politiker beeinflussen lassen hat.


----------



## powermax90 (26. April 2012)

Crysis 2 hat es verdient vor allem wegen der sachen mit der Kritik der Politiker. Ein Gremium sollte nicht beeinflussbar sein durch die Politik. Wobei es auch ein kann, dass um den Eindruck der Einflussnahme nicht zu verstärken Crysis einen kleinen Bonus hatte..^^


----------



## Schalkmund (26. April 2012)

Crysis 2 hats zwar nicht verdient aber schön das ein Killerspiel den Preis bekommen hat.


----------



## Batze (26. April 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren was Politiker unter  "wertvoller" Computerspiele verstehen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was Politiker unter "wertvoller" Computerspiele verstehen.


 
Wahrscheinlich das hier Sunshine Beach Volleyball, CD-ROM Für Windows XP, Vista: Amazon.de: Games  (siehe Preis)


----------



## TrinityBlade (27. April 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was Politiker unter  "wertvoller" Computerspiele verstehen.


Das ist doch ganz offensichtlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tut_Ench (27. April 2012)

> Sogar ein Austausch der missliebigen Jury wird gefordert.


So funktioniert das heutzutage in einem demokratischen, mitteleuropäischen Land, in dem die Gleichberechtigung und freie Meinungsäußerung im Grundgesetz verankert ist und überall umgesetzt wird.
Man setzt eine Jury ein und wenn nicht das Ergebnis rauskommt, das man haben möchte, tauscht man sie so lange aus, bis es endlich klappt. 

So funktoniert Demokratie im Land der Dichter und Denker!

Mal ernsthaft, manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass sich manch ein Politiker wünscht, wir würden hier ein bischen mehr von unseren Demokratie und freiheitsliebenden Freunden aus Nordkorea oder China einführen.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. April 2012)

Ach wie schön das sich Politiker aus dem "Freistaat" mit dem Wort Killerspiel befassen! Ich meine was will man von der CDU/CSU erwatren die Wahlen werden sie so oder so verlieren. Dann muss man wohl mal scharf  schiessen.
Wie schon einmal betont man sollte sich um andere Dinge kümmern die in Deutschland falsch laufen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Ohh... "Crysis 2" hat den Preis doch eingesackt ??? 
Wahnsinn. Damit hatte ich nicht wirklich gerechnet. Meinen Glückwunsch an CryTek.

Damit hat die Spiele-Branche den ausgestreckten Mittelfinger gen politische Besserwisser gezeigt. STRIKE !


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> So funktoniert Demokratie im Land der Dichter und Denker!
> 
> Mal ernsthaft, manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass sich manch ein Politiker wünscht, wir würden hier ein bischen mehr von unseren Demokratie und freiheitsliebenden Freunden aus Nordkorea oder China einführen.



Das was ihr in Deutschland (oder in ganz Europa) habt, ist allerhöchstens eine Scheindemokaratie. Ihr dürft zwar  eure "Volksvertreter" wählen, aber auf das, was diese machen, habt ihr pratkisch keinen Einfluss.

Ihr solltet euch mal mit der Schweiz befassen und euch um die direkte Demokratie kümmern.

Dann wird es zwar immer noch solche Hampelmänner geben, die werden aber keinen Einfluss mehr haben.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ohh... "Crysis 2" hat den Preis doch eingesackt ???
> Wahnsinn. Damit hatte ich nicht wirklich gerechnet. Meinen Glückwunsch an CryTek.




Warum hast du damit nicht gerechnet? Das stand doch bereits im Vorfeld fest ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum hast du damit nicht gerechnet? Das stand doch bereits im Vorfeld fest ...


Nun, ich hatte mit ner ähnlichen Reaktion der Verleihung wie letztes Jahr gerechnet. Außerdem war bis gestern frühen Abend ja nur von der Nominierung die Rede. (Hab die eigentliche Auszeichnung nicht mitverfolgen können).

Dass die Herrschaften im letzten Moment doch nen Rückzieher machen würden, darauf war ich vorab eingestellt. Bin aber froh dass die doch einen Arsch in der Hose haben.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal mit der Schweiz befassen und euch um die direkte Demokratie kümmern.


Genau ...  

Apropos Schweiz, richtige Leuchten habt ihr (?) aber da nicht, oder?
Zuwanderung: Wie eine Schweizer Politikerin gegen Deutsche hetzt - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE

Was aber das eigentliche Thema betrifft: kein Volk der Welt ist in der Lage sein Geschick komplett selbst in die Hand zunehmen, was nützt einem die reine Form der Demokratie, wenn damit nicht umgegangen werden kann?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Genau ...
> 
> Apropos Schweiz, richtige Leuchten habt ihr (?) aber da nicht, oder?
> Zuwanderung: Wie eine Schweizer Politikerin gegen Deutsche hetzt - Nachrichten Politik - Ausland - WELT ONLINE


Nein, ich bein kein Schweizer
Hast du den letzten Satz von mir gelesen?
"Dann wird es zwar immer noch solche Hampelmänner geben, die werden aber keinen Einfluss mehr haben."



Rabowke schrieb:


> Was aber das eigentliche Thema betrifft: kein Volk der Welt ist in der Lage sein Geschick komplett selbst in die Hand zunehmen, was nützt einem die reine Form der Demokratie, wenn damit nicht umgegangen werden kann?



Das ist ein vollkommen haltloses Argument.
Steht eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung an, entscheidet entweder das ganze Volk darüber und dann hat man einen einen ordentlichen Durchschnitt, oder es entscheidet ein Finanzminister, der eine Tischlerlehre gemacht hat (in euem Fall habt ihr aus versehen jetzt eh den richtigen getroffen)

Die Schweiz beweist schon deutlich länger als es in Deutschland überhaupt "Demokratie" gibt, dass Volksentscheidungen eben doch deutlich besser funktionieren, als von dir behauptet.

Ausserdem bewahrt es die Ruhe im Land. Wann gab es in der Schweiz die letzte Grossdemo wegen sowas wie Stuttgart 21.

Oder erinnerst du dich noch über die Abstimmung über das Minarettverbot? Deutschland hätte sich vor Angst vor Terroranschlägen in die Hose gemacht und hätte fein dagegen gestimmt.
Die Schweiz hat sie verboten, es gab keine Anschläge und die Schweizer Muslime gehen den westlichen Weg und fächten die Entscheidung wie es sich gehört vor dem EGH (z.Z. erfolglos) an.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Das ist ein vollkommen haltloses Argument.


Nein ist es nicht, denn ...



> Steht eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung an, entscheidet entweder das ganze Volk darüber und dann hat man einen einen ordentlichen Durchschnitt, oder es entscheidet ein Finanzminister, der eine Tischlerlehre gemacht hat (in euem Fall habt ihr aus versehen jetzt eh den richtigen getroffen)


... woher soll das "gemeine" Volk bitte Ahnung von Wirtschaft haben? Nehmen wir doch einfach mal dieses Gebiet, ich behaupte, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Leute soviel Ahnung hat, dass sie bei einer Abstimmung wissen, für was oder gegen was sie stimmen.

Des Weiteren, ob nun Tischlerlehre oder nicht, die Zuarbeit für Minister wird durch die Ministerien gemacht. 



> Die Schweiz beweist schon deutlich länger als es in Deutschland überhaupt "Demokratie" gibt, dass Volksentscheidungen eben doch deutlich besser funktionieren, als von dir behauptet.


Hab ich dem Widersprochen? Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von der "reinen" Demokratie und meine Bedenken kannst du oben lesen.
Welches Volk würde in erster Instanz bei Sparmaßnahmen in voller Mehrheit zustimmen?

Ich kann es mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Oder erinnerst du dich noch über die Abstimmung über das Minarettverbot? Deutschland hätte sich vor Angst vor Terroranschlägen in die Hose gemacht und hätte fein dagegen gestimmt.
> Die Schweiz hat sie verboten, es gab keine Anschläge und die Schweizer Muslime gehen den westlichen Weg und fächten die Entscheidung wie es sich gehört vor dem EGH (z.Z. erfolglos) an.


 

das minarett-verbot als argument FÜR plebiszite anzuführen, halte ich schon für reichlich gewagt. 

ähnliches gilt für die schulreforum in hamburg oder das rauchverbot in bayern...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... woher soll das "gemeine" Volk bitte Ahnung von Wirtschaft haben? Nehmen wir doch einfach mal dieses Gebiet, ich behaupte, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Leute soviel Ahnung hat, dass sie bei einer Abstimmung wissen, für was oder gegen was sie stimmen.



Vor Abstimmungen legen Befürworter und Gegner der zu entscheidenden Angelegenheit ihren Standpunkt öffenltich (TV, Radio, Zeitung) dar.
Dann Entscheidet das Volk darüber (meist nur der Teil davon, der sich dafür interessiert). 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Des Weiteren, ob nun Tischlerlehre oder nicht, die Zuarbeit für Minister wird durch die Ministerien gemacht.


Dann könnte genauso gut der Minister durch das ganze Volk ersetzt werden denn die Folgen der Entscheidung muss dann auch genau dieses tragen.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich sprach nicht ohne Grund von der "reinen" Demokratie und meine Bedenken kannst du oben lesen.


Ich habe aber nie von der Reinen Demokratie gesprochen.




			
				Bonkic schrieb:
			
		

> das minarett-verbot als argument FÜR plebiszite anzuführen, halte ich schon für reichlich gewagt.



Aber es ist ein Beispiel dafür, bei dem man genau weiss, wie die entsprechenden Politiker entschieden hätten. Nämlich gegen den Willen des Volkes.
Und das kann auf lange Sicht für gefährliche Spannungen sorgen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Vor Abstimmungen legen Befürworter und Gegner der zu entscheidenden Angelegenheit ihren Standpunkt öffenltich (TV, Radio, Zeitung) dar. Dann Entscheidet das Volk darüber (meist nur der Teil davon, der sich dafür interessiert).


D.h. also, wenn bestimmte Gruppe Ihre Wähler bzw. die Masse mobilisieren, dann wird eine Entscheidung ggf. gegen das Allgemeine Interesse durchgedrückt? 



> Dann könnte genauso gut der Minister durch das ganze Volk ersetzt werden denn die Folgen der Entscheidung muss dann auch genau dieses tragen.




Bleib doch mal sachlich ... selbst wenn die Zuarbeiten durch die entsprechenden Ministerien veröffentlicht werden würde, wer soll diese Papiere durcharbeiten? Ich hatte bereits mal ein paar (interne) Dokumente des BMF in der Hand. Ohne Fach- bzw. Hintergrundwissen, oder eben einen der dir das erklärt, siehst Otto-Normal-Bürger alt aus.

Bevor du mir jetzt wieder mit Befürworter erklären mir diese Schreiben kommst: soll das der Sinn sein? Soll ich mir von einem, der eigene Interessen verfolgt, bestimmte Sachverhalte erklären lassen?



> Ich habe aber nie von der Reinen Demokratie gesprochen.


Ich aber und schlussendlich hast du auf meinen Text geantwortet, also solltest du schon mit meinen Worten arbeiten. 



> Aber es ist ein Beispiel dafür, bei dem man genau weiss, wie die entsprechenden Politiker entschieden hätten. Nämlich gegen den Willen des Volkes. Und das kann auf lange Sicht für gefährliche Spannungen sorgen.


... als ob man bei einem Volksentscheid oder direkter Mitbestimmung durch das Volk *immer* einen gemeinsamen Nenner findet.

Lass gut sein.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Aber es ist ein Beispiel dafür, bei dem man genau weiss, wie die entsprechenden Politiker entschieden hätten. Nämlich gegen den Willen des Volkes.
> Und das kann auf lange Sicht für gefährliche Spannungen sorgen.


 
zunächst einmal: politiker _müssen_ oftmals gegen den willen des volkes entscheiden.

um bei den konkreten fällen zu bleiben: für das minarettverbot haben in erster linie die schweizer abgestimmt, die am allerwenigsten mit muslimen in kontakt kommen und vermutlich niemals ein minarett gesehen hätten.
beim rauchverbot hat auch nicht die mehrheit entschieden, sondern eine eher kleine gruppe von militanten nichtrauchern.
bei der (gescheiterten) schulreform war es eine reihe von bonzen, die erfolgreich kampagne gegen das projekt gemacht haben.
mit volkes wille hatte all das herzlich wenig zu tun. 

demokratie bedeutet zudem nicht nur, dass die mehrheit das sagen hat, sondern insbesondere auch schutz der minderheiten.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... als ob man bei einem Volksentscheid oder direkter Mitbestimmung durch das Volk *immer* einen gemeinsamen Nenner findet.
> 
> Lass gut sein.


 
Ich stimme Dir zu, auch ich halte nichts von einer einhundertprozentigen  Direktdemokratie. Ja, ich bin dafür, dass die Bevölkerung stärker an  Entscheidungsfindungen beteiligt wird; das jetzige Modell, nur alle paar  Jahre einen Vertreter zu wählen, sehe ich als veraltet und unzureichend  an.
Aber sämtliche Grundsatzentscheidungen durch die Masse treffen lassen? Die Vorstellung macht mir, gelinde gesagt, Angst.

Ein Beispiel, Thema "Todesstrafe bzw. deren Wiedereinführung" :

Szenario 1: Vor der Abstimmung zur Wiedereinführung gibt es eine Reihe  bestialischer Kindermorde. Die Medien berichten über nichts anderes. Das  Ergebnis der Abstimmung würde wohl relativ eindeutig ausfallen.

Szenario 2: Es gab längere Zeit keine spektakulären Mordfälle mehr. Kurz  vor der Abstimmung gibt es zur Primetime in der ARD eine Doku über  einen geläuterten US-DeathRow-Insassen, der zum Glauben gefunden hat,  seit Jahren malt und die Erlöse aus den Verkäufen seiner Bilder für  wohltätige Zwecke spendet. In eindrucksvollen Bildern, mit passender  Musikuntermalung (gut, mehr RTL als ARD, egal) wird seine schwere  Kindheit gezeigt, seine aufrichtig wirkende Reue, etc.
Wie wird die Abstimmung jetzt ausfallen?

Fakt ist, Menschen(massen) lassen sich manipulieren, öffentliche Meinungen beeinflussen.
Nein, dann lieber ein repräsentatives System, das aber transparent ist.  Auch wenn ich vielleicht als Bürger nicht alles verstehe, was in  Papieren des Finanzministeriums steht, ich möchte zumindest das Recht  haben, aufgeklärt zu werden.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

@Rabowke + Bonkic:

Ich lass jetzt auch gut sein, denn Ihr beide wollt mir im Grunde nur erklären, dass das Schweizer Modell, das eine gut 100 Jahre längere Entwicklungszeit hatte, nicht oder zumindest deutlich schlechter funktioniert als das derzeitige, deutsche Modell.

Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]
> Auch wenn ich vielleicht als Bürger nicht alles verstehe, was in  Papieren des Finanzministeriums steht, ich möchte zumindest das Recht  haben, aufgeklärt zu werden.


Kleine Anekdote dazu, die "neue" Freundin eines Bekannten ist bei den Grünen in der Partei und wir hatten an einem Abend mal ein schönes Streitgespräch, darin ging es u.a. um genau das, was du gerade forderst.

Ich persönliche wünsche mir ein offenes System, wo alle Unterlagen zu bestimmten Themen veröffentlicht werden. So ein System gibt es ja bereits, leider nur in der Testphase in einigen Bezirken bzw. Gemeinden, nicht auf Bundesebene.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass bestimmte Dinge auch im Rathaus aushängen bzw. auf verlangen ausgehändigt werden, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: alles was in Mehrarbeit ausartet, versandet irgendwo.


----------



## Rabowke (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig?


Nein.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass bestimmte Dinge auch im Rathaus aushängen bzw. auf verlangen ausgehändigt werden, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: alles was in Mehrarbeit ausartet, versandet irgendwo.



Ich habe über ein Jahr lang bei der Bundeswehr in einer Regimentsverwaltung "gedient" - wem sagst Du das?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein.



Oh, dann habe ich dich nicht vestanden.

Ich habe ausschliesslich und von Anfang an vom Schweizer System geredet, du hast gesagt, dass du dem Volk keine direkte Entscheidungsgewalt zutraust und dass es mit dem als Beispiel genannten Minister deutlich richtiger funktioniert.

Lass mich anders fragen: Was genau fuktioniert im deutschen Modell (in dem der Urteilsfindung) besser als im dem der Schweiz?


----------



## Spruso (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Oh, dann habe ich dich nicht vestanden.
> 
> Ich habe ausschliesslich und von Anfang an vom Schweizer System geredet, du hast gesagt, dass du dem Volk keine direkte Entscheidungsgewalt zutraust und dass es mit dem als Beispiel genannten Minister deutlich richtiger funktioniert.
> 
> Lass mich anders fragen: Was genau fuktioniert im deutschen Modell (in dem der Urteilsfindung) besser als im dem der Schweiz?



Man muss immer noch unterscheiden. Auch die Schweiz hat nur bedingt eine direkte Demokratie, und das ist auch gut so (und das sage ich als Schweizer). 
Vollkommen direkte Demokratie kann nicht funktionieren, dafür gibt es viel zu viele Meinungen, und der Verwaltungsaufwand wäre viel zu gross. Ganz zu schweigen von der Reaktionszeit, die manchmal schnell sein muss.

Das Tagesgeschäft, wo es vielfach auch einfach um das Volk kaum  betreffende, aber doch wichtige Verträge geht, wird durch die einzelnen  Bundesämter abgewickelt, was auch gut so ist.

Das Tolle an der Schweizer Demokratie ist jedoch:
1. JEDER kann eine Idee einbringen, SOFERN er 100'000 Gleichgesinnte findet (Initiative). Danach kann das ganze schweizer Volk darüber abstimmen.
2. Wenn die Holzköpfe in Bern mal wieder etwas entscheiden, womit mindestens 50'000 Leute nicht einverstanden sind, kommt der Entscheid wieder vor das ganz Volk (Referendum).

Jetzt kann man natürlich darüber argumentieren, dass ja nie alle abstimmen (dazu haben aber alle über 18 die Möglichkeit, also nicht abstimmen und dann jammern zählt nicht), und dass die Mehrheit immer gewinnt. Das stimmt allerdings auch nicht, da wir noch die so genannten Standesstimmen (jeder Kanton hat eine oder eine halbe) haben. Ist mehr als die Hälfte der Kantone gegen eine Vorlage (gilt primär bei Initiativen und Staatsverträgen) ist die Vorlage abgelehnt, auch wenn die Mehrheit dafür gewesen wäre. So ist es z.B. möglich, dass ländliche Kantone eine städtisch geprägte Vorlage kippen können, auch wenn die Stadtbevölkerung geschlossen dafür gewesen wäre.

Und zum Schutz von Minderheiten: EIGENTLICH hat das Parlament die Aufgabe, jede Vorlage VOR der Abstimmung auf ihre Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu überprüfen (ist in der Bundesverfassung so festgehalten). Dass solche Vorlagen zum Teil doch vors Volk kommen und danach das Geschrei der Politiker gross ist und man dann Hintertürchen findet, um den Volksentscheid nicht umzusetzen (z.B. bei der Verwahrungsinitiative) zeigt nur, wie inkompetent Bundesbern gelegentlich ist, und warum das Volk unbedingt in gewissen Entscheiden das letzte Wort haben muss.

Und noch etwas zu wegen, das Volk wüsste gar nicht, worum es geht; Das wissen die Minister (Bundesräte) vielfach auch nicht. Die Leute mit dem wirklichen Wissen sitzen in den Bundesämtern. Anders lässt sich nicht erklären, dass die guten 7 Herrschaften bei Ersatzwahlen gerne mal eine kleine Rochade spielen, nur weil ihnen ihr aktuelles Departement nicht gefällt.

Und von wegen, das Volk ist manipulierbar:; Klar, so ist der Mensch. Jedoch sind das Politiker genauso, allerdings lassen die sich gerne noch "Freunschaftsdienste" erweisen. Oder der nette Herr von der Lobby flüster auch gerne was ein, siehe hier.


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Vor Abstimmungen legen Befürworter und Gegner der zu entscheidenden Angelegenheit ihren Standpunkt öffenltich (TV, Radio, Zeitung) dar.
> Dann Entscheidet das Volk darüber (meist nur der Teil davon, der sich dafür interessiert).


Ist das nicht eher ein Nachteil für die Bevölkerungsschichten, die selbst nicht politisch informiert sind? Man kann nicht von jedem Bürger verlangen, sich so detailliert mit Politik zu beschäftigen, dass er vernünftige Entscheidungen treffen kann. 
Wenn jetzt quasi nach deinem Modell einfach immer die Mehrheit entscheidet, kann es ja auch dazu führen, dass Teile der Bevölkerung extremst benachteiligt werden und es keine Instanz gibt, die diese Menschen vertritt. Es gibt eben Menschen, die sind nicht in der Lage sich politisch selbst zu vertreten, haben aber genauso ein Anrecht auf Schutz durch die Legislative.

Gegen solche "Mob"-Wahlen bin ich ganz entschieden.

EDIT:
Sonst ist Facebook bald Bundeskanzler.^^

Also ich finde es okay, so wie es ist.
Man gibt durch die Wahl von Parteien oder Partei-Programmen eine bestimmte Richtung vor und die Gewählten müssen versuchen ihr Programm umzusetzen. Schaffen sie das nicht zur Zufriedenheit der Wähler, werden sie beim nächsten Mal eben nicht wiedergewählt. Ist doch fair, oder nicht?


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eher ein Nachteil für die Bevölkerungsschichten, die selbst nicht politisch informiert sind? Man kann nicht von jedem Bürger verlangen, sich so detailliert mit Politik zu beschäftigen, dass er vernünftige Entscheidungen treffen kann.


Gleichzeitig kann man aber von jedem verlangen, sein Schicksal bei der nächsten Wahl in die Hände eines wild fremden zu geben - ohne die Möglichkeit, sich im Nachhinein zu beschweren?



Mothman schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt quasi nach deinem Modell einfach immer die Mehrheit entscheidet, kann es ja auch dazu führen, dass Teile der Bevölkerung extremst benachteiligt werden und es keine Instanz gibt, die diese Menschen vertritt.



Ich spreche nicht von irgend einem, von mir ausgedachten Modell. Ich spreche vom derzeitigen Schweizer Modell und wie das funktioniert, hat Spruso
sehr schön beschrieben.



Mothman schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Menschen, die sind nicht in der Lage sich politisch selbst zu vertreten, haben aber genauso ein Anrecht auf Schutz durch die Legislative. Gegen solche "Mob"-Wahlen bin ich ganz entschieden.



Gibt es diese "Mob"-Wahlen in der Schweiz?



Mothman schrieb:


> Man gibt durch die Wahl von Parteien oder Partei-Programmen eine bestimmte Richtung vor und die Gewählten müssen versuchen ihr Programm umzusetzen. Schaffen sie das nicht zur Zufriedenheit der Wähler, werden sie beim nächsten Mal eben nicht wiedergewählt. Ist doch fair, oder nicht?



Das ist eine extrem langsame Evolution, die genau wie die natürliche auf Trial und Error setzt, sich aber in einer Welt befindet, die sie weitaus schneller verändert.


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig kann man aber von jedem verlangen, sein Schicksal bei der nächsten Wahl in die Hände eines wild fremden zu geben - ohne die Möglichkeit, sich im Nachhinein zu beschweren?


Die Möglichkeit gibt es. Abwahlen, Neuwahlen, Abberufungen, Untersuchungsausschüsse.
Es gibt ja auch immer noch die Opposition. Damit man die "Macht", die man anvertraut bekommen hat, eben nicht für andere Zwecke ausnutzt.



Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Gibt es diese "Mob"-Wahlen in der Schweiz?


Zumindest wurde dort die Religionsfreiheit dadurch schonmal eingeschränkt. Mit sowas haben wir in Deutschland schon ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 




Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Das ist eine extrem langsame Evolution, die genau wie die natürliche auf Trial und Error setzt, sich aber in einer Welt befindet, die sie weitaus schneller verändert.


Und wenn die Mehrheit des Volkes entscheidet (und auch evtl. Experten garnicht beachtet werden) ist das kein Trial & Error? Für mich ja irgendwie noch viel mehr. Da heißt es einfach: Die Masse wird schon richtig entscheiden. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema: Das dies ein Irrtum ist, wissen wir in Deutschland ganz genau.
Außerdem wissen wir, wie beeinflussbar die Masse durch die Medien ist. Ein Experte lässt sich nicht von einem BILD-Artikel umstimmen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit gibt es. Abwahlen, Neuwahlen, Abberufungen, Untersuchungsausschüsse.


Das kann es aber erst dann geben, wenn schon etwas ordentlich in die Hose gegangen ist.



Mothman schrieb:


> Zumindest wurde dort die Religionsfreiheit dadurch schonmal eingeschränkt.


Nein, in keinster Weise, Minarette werden im Koran an keiner Stelle erwähnt, haben den selben Zweck bzw. Ursprung wie Kirchentürme und wurden abgelehnt, weil sie für viele Leute ein Machsymbol darstellen.

Das fehlen eines Kirchenturms oder Minaretts schränkt niemanden in seiner Religionsfreiheit ein.
Warum werden die meisten Kirchen heute wohl ohne Kirchturm gebaut:
moderne kirchen - Google-Suche



Mothman schrieb:


> Und wenn die Mehrheit des Volkes entscheidet (und auch evtl. Experten garnicht beachtet werden) ist das kein Trial & Error? Für mich ja irgendwie noch viel mehr. Da heißt es einfach: Die Masse wird schon richtig entscheiden. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema: Das dies ein Irrtum ist, wissen wir in Deutschland ganz genau.
> Außerdem wissen wir, wie beeinflussbar die Masse durch die Medien ist. Ein Experte lässt sich nicht von einem BILD-Artikel umstimmen.



Wie gesagt. Ich unterstelle einzelnen Funktionären eine Grössere Fehlerquote als der breiten Masse.


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Ich unterstelle einzelnen Funktionären eine Grössere Fehlerquote als der breiten Masse.


Naja, es ist ja auch selten eine Einzelperson. EIn Gruppe von "Experten". Dass dann dabei mal faule Eier dabei sind, will ich nicht leugnen. Aber besser als 60 Millionen faule Eier. 

EDIT:
Ein brandaktuelles Beispiel aus Rumänien zeigt, wie das funktionieren kann:


> RUMÄNISCHE REGIERUNG GESTÜRZT
> Die rumänische Regierung wird von einem Misstrauensvotum der Opposition zu Fall gebracht. Die Opposition wirft dem Mitte-rechts-Bündnis unter Ungureanu vor, sie habe sich bei der Vergabe öffentlicher Gelder von Lobbygruppen erpressen lassen. Präsident Basescu muss nun einen neuen Ministerpräsidenten mit der Bildung einer neuen Regierung beauftragen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, es ist ja auch selten eine Einzelperson. EIn Gruppe von "Experten". Dass dann dabei mal faule Eier dabei sind, will ich nicht leugnen. Aber besser als 60 Millionen faule Eier.



Wie gesagt, ich weigere mich, dem Durchschnittsbüerger Dummheit vorzuwerfen.


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich weigere mich, dem Durchschnittsbüerger Dummheit vorzuwerfen.


 Ich meine auch nicht, dass der Durchschnittsbürger "dumm" ist. Aber desinteressierter, uninformierter (und dadurch leichter zu beeinflussen). Er hat halt andere Päckchen zu tragen. Es können sich eben nicht 60 Millionen Wahlberechtigte mit jedem politischen Thema so genau befassen, dass sie eine vernünftige Entscheidung treffen können. Das hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass man sich in unserer Gesellschaft ein wenig spezialisieren muss und nicht als "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" agieren kann.

EDIT:
Wir sind hier btw massiv vom Thema abgekommen.^^


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Dummheit zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass man sich in unserer Gesellschaft ein wenig spezialisieren muss und nicht als "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" agieren kann.



Mir geht es auch nicht um die Entscheidung über den kleinen Furz, sondern genau wie in der Schweiz über die, die alle Betreffen.

Mittlerweile ausgequetschtestes Beispiel: Stuttgart 21.
Das wäre bei einer Volksbefragung niemals zu Stande gekommen und wenn, würde sich niemand darüber aufregen.



Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wir sind hier btw massiv vom Thema abgekommen.^^


Allerdings, aber im Grunde auch nicht: Eine Partei kann Unfug verzapfen solange sie will, notfalls würde ein Referendum gestartet und aus die Maus.


----------



## Exar-K (27. April 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ausgequetschtestes Beispiel: Stuttgart 21.
> Das wäre bei einer Volksbefragung niemals zu Stande gekommen und wenn, würde sich niemand darüber aufregen.


 Dazu gab es in BaWü doch eine Volksabstimmung und die ist recht deutlich für das Projekt ausgefallen.


----------



## Sleipnir4 (27. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dazu gab es in BaWü doch eine Volksabstimmung und die ist recht deutlich für das Projekt ausgefallen.



Ich meinte eine Volksabstimmung, nach der ersten Planung und nach der ersten Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung.
Beim Gotthardtunnel wurde vor dem Baubeschluss eine Volkbefragung gemacht, das hätte man bei Stuttgart auch machen sollen, das hätte bei jeder Entscheidung eine Menge Geld und Nerven gespart.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dazu gab es in BaWü doch eine Volksabstimmung und die ist recht deutlich für das Projekt ausgefallen.


 Naja.. die kam reichlich spät, stand rein rechtlich auf ziemlich wackligen Füßen und ist nur durch den Regierungswechsel überhaupt realisiert worden. Und dann auch nur deswegen, weil die neue Regierung ziemlich unter Zugzwang stand 

Was an dieser Volksabstimmung allerdings tatsächlich erstaunlich war ist die Beteiligung. Es sind sehr viel mehr Leute hingegangen als zunächst vermutet wurde. Sprich, das Interesse für mehr Bürgerbeteiligung in Entscheidungsprozessen ist auf jeden Fall da. Aber Stuttgart 21 als Beispiel für Bürgerbeteiligung darzustellen auf Grund dieser Abstimmung, verleugnet den Prozess der die 15 Jahre davor stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Enisra (27. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dazu gab es in BaWü doch eine Volksabstimmung und die ist recht deutlich für das Projekt ausgefallen.


 
wobei man aber auch da sagen muss, das viele zu Faul und/oder Dumm sind um wählen zu gehen bzw. Briefwahl zu machen und da ich mich ja Gegen den Blödsinn ausgesprochen habe muss ich auch noch sagen, dass das auch ziemlich schwammig Formuliert war


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2012)

ntv.de hat eine Bilderreihe zur Preisverleihung auf der Webseite (vielleicht interessiert es ja irgendjemanden):
Computerspielpreis 2012: Deutsche Spiele haben Weltniveau - n-tv.de


----------

